# Größenpyramide bei Fischen?



## rheinfischer70 (29. November 2015)

Wir hatten gestern die Diskussion, wie eine natürliche Größenverteilung bei Fischen aussieht. Zu unterscheiden ist, ob eine hohe Sterblichkeit adulter Tiere wie z.B. beim Rotauge oder eine geringe wie beim Hecht oder Waller. Gibt es dazu Untersuchungen?


----------



## BERND2000 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wir hatten gestern die Diskussion, wie eine natürliche Größenverteilung bei Fischen aussieht. Zu unterscheiden ist, ob eine hohe Sterblichkeit adulter Tiere wie z.B. beim Rotauge oder eine geringe wie beim Hecht oder Waller. Gibt es dazu Untersuchungen?


 
 Ich verstehe Deine Fragestellung nicht wirklich.

 In der Natur ist die Sterblichkeit der Adulten Tieren eigentlich immer deutlich geringer.
 Dieser eher kleine Teil lebt dann oft recht lange, ohne das da Fressfeinde noch wirklich unter Ihnen wüten, sondern eher nur noch die Schwachen pflegend erbeuten.
 Mag sein das es bei einzelnen Fischarten unterschiedlich ist und das Fische wegen Ihrer hohen Anzahl an Nachwuchs am Anfang besonders höhe Verluste haben.
 Aber das Grundprinzip wird immer gleich sein.

 Vermutlich ist das auch der Grund warum Lebewesen irgendwann alt werden und sterben.
 Nur so hat der Nachwuchs die Möglichkeit sich auch selbst zu bewähren.
 Nur so können die Gene des Elterntieres halt weitergereicht verbessert und angepasst werden.
 Das ist kein Tod sondern die Möglichkeit des wahren Überlebens, bis in eine Unendlichkeit. 

 Die so genannte Alters Pyramide ist eher ein Denkmodel.
 Sie spiegelt eher das Grundprinzip von vielen möglichen Versuchsanordnungen wieder.
 Nur wir sehen darin eine Verschwenderische reiche Natur, weil wir meinen es sei unnötig viel.

 Auf viele Fischarten bezogen bedeutet es das es reicht, wenn sie in der Adulten Fase nur einmal erfolgreich Einzeltiere erzeugen, die sich selbst bis ins adulte Alter behaupten. 
 Das bedeutet halt das ganze Jahrgänge ihres Nachwuchses problemlos ausfallen können.
 Aber nur wenn die Alttiere denn überhaupt lange genug leben.

 Es wird also echte Pyramiden geben Lachs) oder auch Formen die eher eine extreme Grundfläche haben, die sich aber schon am Anfang stark verjüngt und eher in einem Stiel endet (Hecht, Wels, Stör?).

 Keine Ahnung ob es da Untersuchungen zu gibt.
 Ich denke eher weniger, weil man bei uns eher auf die Nutzung, als die Natürlichkeit schaut.
 Wenn es wenig alte Fische gibt, sollte man aber nicht denken das dieses von der Natur so vorgesehen ist.
 Denn das Prinzip Mindestmaß berücksichtigt so etwas ja gar nicht.
 Aber es kann sein, das die Natur das erfolgreich ausgleicht.

 Aber bei Rabenvögeln ist das, z.B ganz gut abgesichert.
 Die wenigsten überleben die ersten Jahre, dann aber werden sie Alt und greifen gar Ihre Fressfeinde von früher erfolgreich an.
 Bei Wandersalmoniden wird das auch betrachtet, bei den Adulten Fischen die zum Wiederholten mal aufsteigen, sind die Verluste geringer.

 Du kannst es aber auch im Wald sehen, das eben alte Bäume nur ganz wenig Nachwuchs erzeugen, auch wenn sie Jahrhunderte lang gesunden Nachwuchs als Samen Millionenfach produzierten. 
 Vom Prinzip könnte man sicher auch jede Eiche mit 20 Jahren fällen, ausreichend Nachwuchs hatte sie da ja schon.

 Was Erfahrung und Erlerntes ausmacht spiegelt auch das Prämien-System der KFZ-Versicherungen wieder.


----------



## Sneep (29. November 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*

Hallo,

es gibt in dem Sinne keinen Standard-Altersaufbau. 

Fest steht lediglich, dass in jeder höheren Altersstufe weniger Fische vorhanden sind.
Wenn die Fische der jüngeren Altersstufe in der Lage sind, die Verluste der nächstälteren Generation zu ersetzen, ist alles in Ordnung.

Der Altersaufbau ist eine ganz wichtige Quelle für eine Gewässerbewirtschaftung.
In den Altersaufbau spielen alle möglichen Parameter mit hinein. Darunter sicher auch die Art. Diese Art-bedingten Unterschiede werden aber von einer Vielzahl weiterer Einflüsse zum Teil überdeckt.
  So ist es für Kormorane typisch, dass die mittleren Größen (20-35 cm fehlen. Das ist an einem Altersaufbau sehr gut zu erkennen.  Dann habe ich zum Beispiel mehr Tiere von 40-50 als solche von 30-40. Ein weiteres Beispiel ist das Fehlen eines ausreichenden Bestandes an Hechtbrut. Hier ist dann zu prüfen, ob es ein Problem mit der Reproduktion gibt.
  Wenn ich bei einem Mindestmaß von 30 cm oberhalb dieser Länge einen starker Einbruch bei den Individuenzahlen beobachte, sollte man die Entnahme einschränken.

sneep


----------



## BERND2000 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt in dem Sinne keinen Standard-Altersaufbau.
> 
> ...


 
 Mag so klingen als stände es im Wiederspruch zu mir, aber das stimmt nicht, das werden natürlich immer weniger.
 Aber die Verluste werden eben immer geringer.

 Ich finde Deine Ausführung zum Kormoran gut...
 So ist es für den Kormoran Typisch, das die Mittlere Größen  25-35cm fehlen.


 So wie es eben durch Angler einen Einbruch oberhalb des Mindestmaßes bei Zielfischen geben kann.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*

Ist das wirklich so, dass in höheren Alterstufen die Fischmengen immer weniger werden?

Ich denke bei langlebigen Topräubern, eben Wels und Hecht, sorgen die Alttiere dafür, dass die Schichten darunter sehr stark ausgedünnt sind. 
In einem Gewässer in Holland, wo nahezu jeder Hecht zurückgesetzt wird, ist jeder 4 gefangene Fisch um die magische 1m Marke.
In unseren deutschen Gewässer mit starke Entnahme ist dies kaum denkbar.

Ebenso die Welse in den geschützten Ebrobereichen um Mequinenza, wo ebenfalls jeder 4 gefangene Wels die 2m Marke erreicht haben soll.


----------



## jkc (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*

Hi, bei sowas muss man meiner Meinung nach unbedingt berücksichtigen, dass wir Angler relativ selektiv befischen.

Auch wenn das nie 100% funktioniert, aber wenn z.B. beim Wallerangeln 50cm Köfis verwendet werden, werden die gefangenen Welse überwiegend größere Fische sein. Genauso beim Hechtangeln.
Edit: Gerade beim Wallerangeln sehe ich das so, da die kleineren Fische unter einem 1m ca., meiner Erfahrung nach überwiegend am Grund aktiv sind, während die größeren Fische oft in höheren Wasserschichten zu fangen sind.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*

Ich glaube, dass ich mich schon ein wenig mit Fischen und Angeln auskenne. Trotzdem bin ich weit davon entfernt, eine Alterspyramide wirklich objektiv zu bewerten. 

Das geht ja schon mal da los, wo die Bewertungen von Anglern auf die der Biologen treffen. Was der Biologe für völlig normal ansieht, wird der Angler ziemlich wahrscheinlich als zu dünn in der Spitze ansehen. Hier spielt halt unser Wunsch nach möglichst großen Fischen eine Rolle. Auch tun sich Angler, naturgemäß, etwas schwerer alle Fische und Nährtiere eines Habitats mit in ihre Bewertung einfließen zu lassen.

Wenn es überhaupt zu einer halbwegs tragfähigen Aussage kommen soll, dann ist da schon eine sehr umfangreiche Studie nötig. Gewässer für Gewässer.


----------



## Trollwut (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so, dass in höheren Alterstufen die Fischmengen immer weniger werden?
> 
> 
> In einem Gewässer in Holland, wo nahezu jeder Hecht zurückgesetzt wird, ist jeder 4 gefangene Fisch um die magische 1m Marke.
> ...



Du gibst dir selbst gleich das Argument. Du redest über Altersstufen, nennst im nächsten Satz aber Längen.
Wie jede andere Lebensform sind Fische auch genetisch unterschiedlich, weswegen der eine mit 5 Jahren den Meter knackt, der andere erst mit 7 und der dritte erst mit 10 Jahren über den Meter kommt. das hat mit dem Alter nur eingeschränkt zu tun.
Die Alterspyramide wird oben immer dünner sein als an der Basis (Wenn der Bestand sich regulär vermehren kann).
Viele Jungtiere, wenige Alttiere.
Redest du über die Größe sieht das anders aus.
Den größten Teil der fische wirst du bei einer artspezifischen Größe x fangen. Das hängt mit der Fischart, dem vorhandenen Genpool, den Lebensbedingungen, dem Gewässer und vielen weiteren Faktoren zusammen.

Am Beispiel Mensch:
Der durchschnittliche Europäer ist einfach größer als der durchschnittliche Asiate.
Deswegen ist der Bestand an Asiaten nicht unnatürlich :m
Unnatürlich ist es, wenn du eine Alterspyramide hast, deren "Spitze" breiter ist als deren Basis. Hält sich das über Jahre werden zwar die älteren Exemplare dicker und größer, weil der Konkurrenzdruck von unten fehlt, aber die Zukunft der Art ist nicht besonders sicher |wavey:


----------



## Revilo62 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*

Ich denke auch, dass es nur spezifisch für ein Gewässer ermittelt werden kann, Fakt scheint aber zu sein, dass es ein Gleichgewicht in der Nahrungspyramide geben muss, insbesondere bei den Tierchen und Pflanzen, die für uns anglerisch kaum wahrnehmbar sind.
Ich habe da mal einen Link kopiert, der ist in der Sache lesenswert
http://www.sfv-obere-volme.de/index.php/Hintergrundwissen/nahrungspyramide-fisch

Da sind ein paar sehr interessante Aussagen drin und man kann Rückschlüsse ziehen, was passiert wenn .... und das nicht nur aus fischereilicher Sicht, sondern auch was Flussbegradigungen oder Uferverbauungen inkl. der Schädigung der Flora zur Folge hat.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*

Hallo,

ich denke, das mit der Alterspyramide ist bei den Fischen im Allgemeinen  so: sehr viele kleine , viele mittlere, wenig große und ganz wenig ganz große. Das ist der normale Ablauf und ich denke, daß dies bei allen heimischen Fischarten so ist. Wie schnell ein Fisch wie groß wird hängt natürlich auch von den Nahrungsbedingungen im Gewässer ab und kann auch, wie von Trollwut erwähnt, genetisch bedingt sein.
Hinzu kommt auch noch die Produktivität der einzelnen Art; so wird es z.B. immer mehr kleine Rotaugen etc. geben als kleine Hechte. Wenn dies nicht so wäre, müßten die Hechte etc. verhungern.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## pike-81 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*

Moinsen!
Die Hechte müßten nicht verhungern. 
Die regulieren ihren Bestand selbst, und fressen sich gegenseitig. 
Habe mal in einem Teich gefischt, dort gab es kaum einen anderen Fisch. 
Ein paar hundert Meter weiter war ein Teich, in dem war es umgekehrt. 
Das Ergebnis:
hunderte verbuttete Karauschen. 
Fakt ist, es muß ein natürliches Gleichgewicht zwischen den Arten bestehen. 
Dann erst gibt es auch eine ausgebildete Alterspyramide. 
Dafür sind Besatz, Küchen-/ Mindestmaß, Fangbegrenzung, Schonzeit /-gebiet, Regulierung von Räubern wie Kormoran usw. sehr wichtig. 
Nicht zuletzt bestimmen auch immer krasse Einzelfälle die Pyramide. 
Z.B. ein harter, langer Winter, Chemieunfälle, Sauerstoffmangel im Sommer. 
Dadurch gibt es halt stärkere und schwächere Jahrgänge. 
Worum ich mir Gedanken mache, ist der Besatz. 
Die Tiere haben sich über Generationen genetisch an ein bestimmtes Gewässer angepaßt. 
Durch Besatz wird der Genpool verfälscht. 
Es gibt bestimmte Seen, die immer wieder Großfische hervorgebracht haben. 
Dort von außen einzugreifen, kann dieses Phänomen für lange Zeit zerstören. 
Vor einiger Zeit kam mal eine DVD mit Uli Beyer raus. 
Dort wurde gezeigt, wie der Hechtbestand ohne Fremdfische unterstützt wird. 
Die Laichfische werden gefangen und abgestriffen. 
Die Brut wird unter optimalen Bedingungen aufgezogen, und dann wieder ausgesetzt. 
Leider wohl eine Ausnahme in Deutschland. 
Petri


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass es nur spezifisch für ein Gewässer ermittelt werden kann, Fakt scheint aber zu sein, dass es ein Gleichgewicht in der Nahrungspyramide geben muss, insbesondere bei den Tierchen und Pflanzen, die für uns anglerisch kaum wahrnehmbar sind.
> Ich habe da mal einen Link kopiert, der ist in der Sache lesenswert
> http://www.sfv-obere-volme.de/index.php/Hintergrundwissen/nahrungspyramide-fisch
> 
> ...



Ein recht schönes Beispiel für Gewässerbau ist da die Renaturierung der Isar im Bereich München-Süd bis zur Museeumsinsel. Vorher eine betonierte Pissrinne und kaum war der Beton weg, konnte eine signifikante Zunahme an Kleinlebewesen und Fischen festgestellt werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*

Hallo pike-81,

da hast Du schon recht, daß sich der Bestand meist von selbst reguliert.
Ich war mal auf einen Lehrgang bei der Landesanstalt für Fischerei in Starnberg. In einem Referat stellt dort Dr. Hermann Bayrle (Fischereibiologe) die Behauptung auf, daß (in Bayern) von den Vereinen jährlich hunderttausende von DM für Hechtbesatz zum Fenster hinausgeworfen werden, weil sich der Hechbesatz von selbst regulieren würde und ein Gewässer eben soundsoviel Hechte verträgt und man durch Besatz die Population nicht verbessern würde und er einen Hechtbesatz allenfalls nach einem Fischsterben für notwendig erachtet.
Ich hielt das damals erst einmal für ein etwas abgehobenes akademisches Gerede. Da fiel mir ein , daß unser Vereinsvorstand aus einem Baggersee unbedingt ein Zandergewässer machen wollte und es erfolgte zehn Jahre kein Hechtbesatz mehr, von Ende der 60er bis Ende der 70er Jahre. Vorher wurde im Jahr dort etwa 120 - 150 Hechte gefangen. Während der zehn Jahre ohne Hechtbesatz, jedes Jahr auch  120 - 150 Hechte, und wenig Zander (etwa 10-20 Zander pro Jahr, manchmal auch weniger). Nach zehn Jahren gab man das Zanderprojekt auf und besetzte wieder Hechte und , ja genau, es blieb bei den 120 - 150 Hechten pro Jahr. Noch halb ungläubig mußte ich feststellen, daß  der Vortragende recht hatte, dies wurde durch die "Zanderaktion" unseres damaligen Vorstandes eindeutig bewiesen.
Also, wenn ein Gewässer halbwegs intakt ist reguliert sich da wirklich viel von selbst.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*

Es gibt kein Gleichgewicht der Arten in der Natur.  Das ist immer eine Abfolge von Futter und Verbraucher.
Das Futter bestimmt das Wachstum und Bestandsdichte. Ausschließlich. Vorausgesetzt das Wasser ist nicht belastet.
Bei "Friedfischen" ist das mit der Alterpyramide einfacher weil die sich nicht gegenseitig fressen. Wenn da die Wassertemperatur passt und die Futtersuche einfach ist wird es viele Große und wenige ganz große Fische geben.
Bei Hechten spielt auch die Futtermenge eine wesentliche Rolle und wie leicht das Futter zu erbeuten ist. 
Hecht mit 1 m fängt durchaus auch Hecht mit 90 cm. Hohe Futterdichte = hoher Bestand auch an großen Hechten.
Bei Zandern ist das nicht der Fall, aber die fressen auch Zander solange sie ins Maul passen und werden gerne von Hechten und Wallern gefressen.
Wo Platz für einen großen Räuber ist  ist selten Platz für einen 2. großen Räuber, ausser, das Futterangebot lässt dies zu.
Aber von einer Alterspyramide zu reden ist fraglich. Da gibt es nach oben sicher eine Reduzierung aber ob das eine Pyramide ergibt bleibt fraglich.
Bleibt die Regel, das Futterangebot regelt einfach alles. Viel Futter = viel Fisch. Viel Fisch  =  viel Raubfisch.
Viel Futter und passende Wassertemperatur  = schnelles Wachstum ( nichts genetisch, von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehn).
Viele Angler  =  weniger Hecht und Zander weil die extrem im Verhältniss zum Bestand befischt werden.
Einzige Abweichung, die Tage nach Besatz mit großen Hechten und Zandern. Dann kann mehr geangelt werden für wenige Tage, dann hat die Natur das wieder geregelt.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass ich mich schon ein wenig mit Fischen und Angeln auskenne. Trotzdem bin ich weit davon entfernt, eine Alterspyramide wirklich objektiv zu bewerten.
> 
> Das geht ja schon mal da los, wo die Bewertungen von Anglern auf die der Biologen treffen. Was der Biologe für völlig normal ansieht, wird der Angler ziemlich wahrscheinlich als zu dünn in der Spitze ansehen. Hier spielt halt unser Wunsch nach möglichst großen Fischen eine Rolle.



 Normal wäre der unbefischte, unverfälschte  Zustand.
 Etwas mit dem sich Biologen und Angler oft beide schwer tun.

 Ich will mal so sagen, viele Fischarten können erstaunlich alt werden, auch wenn sie am Ende nicht mehr wachsen.
 Wem also diese eher ausgewachsene Tiere nicht als gut erscheinen,  sollte darüber nachdenken ob Er sich als Naturschützer versteht.
 Nicht wenige wissen ja, wie Natur richtig zu sein hat und helfen Ihr dann.

 Es gibt  den Begriff Zandermüdigkeit.
 Ein Zuviel an Großen Zander soll dann mit dem Nachwuchs und Futter aufräumen.
 Da soll es diese Größen-Pyramide dann wohl nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Revilo62 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*

@willmalwassagen
Einzige Abweichung, die Tage nach Besatz mit großen Hechten und Zandern.  Dann kann mehr geangelt werden für wenige Tage, dann hat die Natur das  wieder geregelt.

Was hat das mit der Natur zu tun nix. Anstelle Natur sollte Mensch stehen.

Es gibt kein Gleichgewicht der Arten in der Natur.  Das ist immer eine Abfolge von Futter und Verbraucher.
Das Futter bestimmt das Wachstum und Bestandsdichte. Ausschließlich. Vorausgesetzt das Wasser ist nicht belastet.

Das istin der Natur so geregelt, dass es immer ein Gleichgewicht gibt, solange der Mensch nicht eingreift.
Ändert sich etwas in der Balance zu gunsten oder ungunsten wird relativ schnell seitens der Natur reagiert.
Wenn z.B. der Zander aus der Nahrungskette ausscheidet, dann wird er z.B. durch den Hecht oder Barsch ersetzt.
Sind gar keine Konsumenten in der oberen Ebene der Nahrungskette mehr vorhanden, kommt es zu einer explosionsartigen Vermehrung in den unteren Ebenen, letztendlich wird dieses Gewässer in relativ kurzer Zeit nicht mehr produktiv sein und sogar verschwinden.
Habe ich selbst an einem kleinen Teich ( 1 ha) erlebt, es gab definitv keinen Raubfisch mehr in diesem Wasser, die Weißfische verbutteten, Schleie wurden schon mit 10 cm geschlechtsreif und es kam zu einem Überbestand, der letztendlich das Gewässer überdüngte und es dauerte nur wenige Jahre und das Gewässer verkrautete dermaßen, dass es irgendwann verlandete. In diesem Fall hat auch bewusst niemand eingegriffen, praktisch ein Feldversuch 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## jranseier (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Gleichgewicht der Arten in der Natur.  Das ist immer eine Abfolge von Futter und Verbraucher.
> Das Futter bestimmt das Wachstum und Bestandsdichte. Ausschließlich.



Ich denke, man müsste erst mal den Begriff "Gleichgewicht" definieren. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es schon ein Gleichgewicht in der Natur, nur ist dieses Gleichgewicht halt abhängig von Nahrungsangebot, Beschaffenheit des Lebensraums (Laichplätze, Unterstände, etc.) und (natürlichen) Feinden. Und zu den Feinden gehört eben auch der Angler und beeinflusst so das Gleichgewicht und eben auch die Alterspyramide.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> daß (in Bayern) von den Vereinen jährlich hunderttausende von DM für Hechtbesatz zum Fenster hinausgeworfen werden, weil sich der Hechbesatz von selbst regulieren würde und ein Gewässer eben soundsoviel Hechte verträgt und man durch Besatz die Population nicht verbessern würde



Was hier https://youtu.be/27Ar-A5PLA0 bestätigt wird.

ranseier


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*

Zitat von *willmalwassagen* 

 
_Es gibt kein Gleichgewicht der Arten in der Natur. Das ist immer eine Abfolge von Futter und Verbraucher._
_


jranseier schrieb:



			Ich denke, man müsste erst mal den Begriff "Gleichgewicht" definieren. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es schon ein Gleichgewicht in der Natur, nur ist dieses Gleichgewicht halt abhängig von Nahrungsangebot, Beschaffenheit des Lebensraums (Laichplätze, Unterstände, etc.) und (natürlichen) Feinden. Und zu den Feinden gehört eben auch der Angler und beeinflusst so das Gleichgewicht und eben auch die Alterspyramide.

ranseier
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_ 
_Es wird wohl  mehrere Betrachtungen zum natürlichen Gleichgewicht geben._

_Einmal kann man es als das verstehen was sich im Laufe der Artbildungen einstellte, also sehr lange Zeiträume._

_Oder einem oberflächlichen Einpendeln von dem was da ist._

_Das kann man sicher auch auf einen "normalen" Alters oder Größenaufbau beziehen._

_Der Naturschutzgedanke meint aber die erste Betrachtung._

_Aber es gibt eben kein wahres Gleichgewicht, es ist ein steter Kampf und nicht etwas was für immer feststeht._
_So wie sich die Bedingungen und die Arten eben auch ständig Ändern._


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> _Aber es gibt eben kein wahres Gleichgewicht, es ist ein steter Kampf und nicht etwas was für immer feststeht._
> _So wie sich die Bedingungen und die Arten eben auch ständig Ändern._


Seh ich auch so.
Die Natur war schon immer ein dynamischer Prozess (was ja Gleichgewicht als statisches Moment ausschliesst).

Beeinflusst durch viele äußere Faktoren (Eis- oder Warmzeiten, Vulkane, Meteoriten etc..).

Sowie durch über Hand nehmen einzelner, besonders gut an die momentane Situation angepasste Arten (Aufkommen neuer Arten (Umstellung anaeroben Lebens auf Sauerstoff vernichtete auch damals schon fast 100% des damals existierenden Lebens)) und dadurch auch unterdrücken oder ausrotten anderer Arten..

Kenne keine Untersuchung zur Alterspyramide, die aus o.g. Gründen auch in meinen Augen eh in jedem Gewässer anders aussehen würde.


----------



## jranseier (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Aber es gibt eben kein wahres Gleichgewicht, es ist ein steter Kampf und nicht etwas was für immer feststeht. So wie sich die Bedingungen und die Arten eben auch ständig Ändern.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Natur war schon immer ein dynamischer Prozess (was ja Gleichgewicht als statisches Moment ausschliesst).



Da habe ich mich wohl etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich bin voll und ganz Euerer Meinung, dass es ein *statisches* Gleichgewicht in diesem Fall nicht gibt, sehr wohl aber ein *dynamisches* Gleichgewicht.

Ein Gleichgewicht eben, das abhängig von Nahrungsangebot, Beschaffenheit des  Lebensraums (Laichplätze, Unterstände, etc.) und (natürlichen) Feinden ist.Anhand dieser und vieler weiterer Parameter ändert sich auch die Größen- bzw. Alterspyramide bei Fischen im Gewässer. D.h. je nach den Werten für die einzelnen Parameter gibt es eine entsprechende Größen- bzw. Alterspyramide, sich ständig anpassend, dynamisch eben, aber trotzdem im Gleichgewicht.

ranseier


----------



## rheinfischer70 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*

Richtig logisch scheinen mir die meisten Argumente nicht zu sein. Ausgehend von einem Hechtbestand würde sich doch ohne Entnahme bei geringer natürlicher Sterblichkeit eine Altersgruppe behaupten und nach oben wachsen.

Nachfolgende Fische würden aufgrund der Revierbildung und Kanibalismus schnell reduziert, so dass der Altbestand gleichzeitig der Hauptbestand bildet. Platz für Nachfolger würde erst entstehen, wenn Alttiere den Platz freimachen. (z.B. durch Entnahme, Nahrungsmangel)
Solange dies nicht geschieht, wird es doch kaum jüngere Jahrgänge geben, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*



> wird es doch kaum jüngere Jahrgänge geben, oder?


Die Großen stellen ja das laichen nicht ein - nur werden die Lütten dann gefressen, bis wieder Platz ist..


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so, dass in höheren Alterstufen die Fischmengen immer weniger werden?
> 
> Ich denke bei langlebigen Topräubern, eben Wels und Hecht, sorgen die Alttiere dafür, dass die Schichten darunter sehr stark ausgedünnt sind.
> In einem Gewässer in Holland, wo nahezu jeder Hecht zurückgesetzt wird, ist jeder 4 gefangene Fisch um die magische 1m Marke.
> ...


Hallo rheinfischer70,

wenn das zutrifft ist aber in den Gewässern ganz schön was durcheinandergekommen. Bei einer Größenpyramide ist es eigentlich immer so, daß je größer die Exemplare werden ihre Anzahl an der Gesamtpopulation abnimmt. Darum heißt es ja auch Pyramide. Würde jetzt durch eine Überpopulation bei den Großfischen die mittleren bis kleinen  stark ausgedünnt werden, würde das irgendwann zu einem Zusammenbruch der gesamten Population führen.
Der Zustand, den Du anführst wäre, fischereilich gesehen katastrophal und hätte mit einem natürlichen Bestand nichts mehr zu tun.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo rheinfischer70,
> 
> wenn das zutrifft ist aber in den Gewässern ganz schön was durcheinandergekommen. Bei einer Größenpyramide ist es eigentlich immer so, daß je größer die Exemplare werden ihre Anzahl an der Gesamtpopulation abnimmt. Darum heißt es ja auch Pyramide............
> ..........Der Zustand, den Du anführst wäre, fischereilich gesehen katastrophal und hätte mit einem natürlichen Bestand nichts mehr zu tun.
> ...



 Du machst einen ganz Großen Fehler.
 Du setzt schon voraus das eine Bestand-Pyramide richtig ist.
 Ergo machst Du Dier auch keine weiteren Gedanken, was nun wirklich richtig ist.

 Das was Du als durcheinandergeraten betrachtest kann eben so gut  natürlich sein und umgekehrt  zeigt dann ein hoher Mittlerer Altersaufbau, eine hohe Entnahme bei den Altfischen.|bigeyes


 Das kann auch sein wie im Wald.
 Ein Wald mit ganz vielen kleinen Bäumen, vielen nachwachsenden und nur ganz wenigen älteren Bäumen und einzelnen Baumriesen, 
 ist eher Schonung, als natürlicher Urwald.
 So sehen gerodete, abgebrannte Flächen aus, oder eben auch bepflanzte Schonungen.
 Also ist dort dann sehr viel durcheinander gebracht worden.

 Behalte einfach die Augen auf und lass zu das auch neue Betrachtungen möglich bleiben.

 Dumme Menschen wissen halt die Wahrheit schon, Klügere aber Unwissende bleiben neugierig.

 Je mehr du dann weißt, je mehr Fragen stellen sich ein.....alles wird nur noch komplizierter.

 Eben auch solche;"Ob eine Größenpyramide bei Fischen normal sei?"
  #c


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*

Hallo Bernd2000,

Du kannst aber einen Wald nur sehr bedingt mit Fischen vergleichen.
Ich finde auch toll, daß Du meine Gedanken lesen kannst.
Ein Hechtbestand in einem Gewässer, bei dem 25 % der Fische einen Meter oder größer sind, da kann ich aber schon sagen, daß da irgend etwas nicht stimmt. Bei einem natürlichen Abwachsen ist dies auch nicht möglich. Meine Augen mache ich an den Gewässern schon seit ich mit dem Fischen begonnen habe auf und das ist schon sehr lange.
Hast Du schon in ein einem Gewässer gefischt in welchem jeder 4. Hecht ein Meterhecht war? Ich nicht.  Möglicherweise gibt es Hechtpuffs, wo das möglich ist, das weiß ich allerdings nicht, da ich mich für derartige Gewässer nicht interessiere. Aber ich nahm an, daß es hier um das natürliche Abwachsen von Fischen in natürlichen Gewässern geht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jranseier (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ein Hechtbestand in einem Gewässer, bei dem 25 % der Fische einen Meter oder größer sind, da kann ich aber schon sagen, daß da irgend etwas nicht stimmt. Bei einem natürlichen Abwachsen ist dies auch nicht möglich.



Das sehe ich auch so. In diesem Gewässer hat jemand (un)bewusst Einfluss auf die Verteilung der Population genommen. Deswegen diese verschobene Alterspyramide.

Was natürlich auch sein kann, ist, dass die ganzen kleineren Hechte in diesem Gewässer (keine Ahnung wie groß das ist) ganz woanders zu finden sind. Evtl. an Plätzen wo man sie nicht vermutet, oder an Plätzen, die aus angelfischereilicher Sicht uninteressant sind und die Angler nur an Plätzen sind, an denen die Großen vermutet werden. Vielleicht ist die Alterspyramide ja in Ordnung, aber durch den gewonnenen Eindruck erscheint sie nur verschoben.

Einen genauen Aufschluss über die tatsächliche Verteilung der Hechte wird man nur durch eine Fischzählung und -vermessung bekommen. Stelle ich mir bei einem großen Gewässer ziemlich aufwändig vor.

ranseier


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd2000,
> 
> Du kannst aber einen Wald nur sehr bedingt mit Fischen vergleichen.
> 
> ...


 
 Du hättest recht wenn dort jeder vorkommende 4. Hecht ü 1 Meter wäre.
 Aber du hast geantwortet auf eine Behauptung das dort wohl jeder 4 gefangene Hecht so groß sei.
(Da können also unzählige Junghechte vorkommen)

 Selbst das halte ich zwar für übertrieben, aber in Gewässern wo Hechte nicht entnommen oder beangelt wurden, staunt man schon wie groß der Durchschnittsfang ist.

 Was den Vergleich Bäume und Fische betrifft, na ja es sind beides Lebensformen mit sehr vielen möglichen Nachkommen.
 Fische sind da vielleicht wirklich besser mit Bäumen vergleichbar, als Fische mit den Säugetieren, Vögeln u.s.w... und ihrer Handvoll an Nachkommen.

 Vor vielen Jahren habe ich mal das Buch "Salmoniden" gelesen wo auch das Angeln auf Taimen, in der Wildnis der Mongolei beschrieben wurde.(Selbst Kanada oder Alaska ist dichter bevölkert)
 Dort fingen die Biologen dann tatsächlich viele Riesen und fast gar keine Mittleren Fische.
 So etwas scheint es da draußen also wirklich zu geben und nicht nur die einfache Großen-Pyramide.

 Seit dem lesen wirkt das in meiner Gedankenwelt, wie unbefischte Bestände aussehen könnten.

 Ich denke der Vergleich mit den Bäumen sollte man ruhig im Hinterkopf haben und vielleicht ist es so auch nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*

Hallo Bernd2000,

man sollte bei der ganzen Betrachtung der vielen Großfische aber auch beachten, daß der natürliche Tod mit zunehmender Größe (Alter) immer wahrscheinlicher wird und, wie auch beim Menschen, relativ wenig das biologisch mögliche  Lebensalter erreichen.
Zum nicht Entnehmen von Hechten; je nach Wassertemperatur kann beim Zurücksetzen von 5 - 20% Ausfall ausgegangen werden. Dies wird von der reinen C&R Fraktion gerne ignoriert. Oder anders herum ausgedrückt: "wer Fische schonen will, sollte nicht angeln gehen".


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Revilo62 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*

Jetzt könnt ihr ja lachen, aber ich hab da noch ne Theorie:
Neben dem Waller ist der Hecht in fast allen Gewässern an der Nahrungsspitze, d.h. alles was bis 3 nicht auf dem Schilfhalm ist und Futtergröße hat wird gefressen.
Wenn nun nicht genügend Futterfisch da ist, kennt man vom Hecht den Kannibalismus.
Kann es evtl. sein, dass Jahrgänge nur ungenügend oder garnicht vorhanden sind, weil entweder gefressen oder garnicht erst entstanden.
So etwas ist bei anderen Wildtieren ( z.B. Großkatzen) bekannt und das ist von der Natur so eingerichtet, warum also nicht auch bei Fischen.

ight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*

Hallo Revilo62,

da lache ich nicht, möglich ist das schon. Bei dem Vortrag, den ich in meinem Beitrag  (Nr. 13) hier erwähnte, wies der Vortragende auf die Selbstregulierung durch die Hechte bei zu starker Population durch Kannibalismus hin. Ob dies allerdings ganze Jahrgänge betrifft kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Revilo62 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Größenpyramide bei Fischen?*

Ich meine ja nicht das Fehlen ganzer Jahrgänge durch Kannibalismus, sondern das die Vermehrungsrate in einem Jahr so gering ist oder praktisch ausfällt, weil bestimmte Bedingungen nicht passen und einfach ein Jahrgang weitestgehend ausgelassen wird.
Darüber hinaus betrachtet, Großhechte sind in der Regel Weiber, was ist, wenn die Männchen unfruchtbar sind oder einfach zu wenig vorhanden ( z.B. durch Medikamentenrückstände in Abwässern)

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------

